# Carpeting that looks like Sand?



## CharlieMount (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm producing and directing an upcoming LA production of "Seascape". We've decided to use carpeting rather than real sand. Anyone have a suggestion of carpeting "type"? Or a good source in Los Angeles? We're thinking of some sort of yellow industrial carpeting. Something thin, with the right texture, laid over foam-topped platforms. Thanks for any thoughts.


----------



## FatherMurphy (Apr 21, 2011)

Depending on what sort of sand look you're trying for (and your budget), you might consider three or four different carpet types that are somewhat close together in color, cutting them into odd blotchy shapes, and overlapping them randomly (think desert camo). This will help keep the stage from looking too flat, and you won't have to worry about wrinkles or seam lines.

If the run is short, any sort of carpet will probably do just fine, so I'd go with the cheapest available. You might check with the local pipe and drape decorator companies for used rental carpet from trade shows and special events, they might be willing to sell you leftovers and end rolls for cheap-cheap.


----------



## jglodeklights (Apr 22, 2011)

You can also, if you don't intend to use the carpet in a nice place or just for backstage sound deadening, paint it with a couple of water washes to add some tones, a la dyeing. 

Just remember, whatever you do.....probably go a half a shade or shade darker than you think you want. The floor is probably what will be getting the most light thrown onto it, and if you can see it you don't want it to be overwhelming to the audience. Hhmmmmm, someone one told me about a show...the floor was excellent.


----------



## CharlieMount (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks. Good suggestions. I'll pass on to my set designer. Much appreciated.


----------

